# Terrorists' 'soft-target' strategy puts anyone -- and everyone -- in danger



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tripoli: At least eight dead in terror attack on hotel

ISIS and Al Qaeda are increasingly mounting and calling for attacks on soft targets as a means of deterring Western assaults on their strongholds -- a strategy that is extending the reach of terrorism to hotels, cafés, supermarkets and malls where Europeans and Americans once felt safe.

Terrorists' 'soft-target' strategy puts anyone -- and everyone -- in danger | Fox News


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Being powerless against hard targets leaves them frustrated and angry. This cowards's road of killing random citizens is all they've got that can help them feel successful, so it's no surprise really. Well, no surprise once you really wrap your head around the fact that some people are just evil.

The risk of a random citizen dying in a terror attack is still orders of magnitudes lower than the risk of being killed as a result of a text message (on your phone or another driver's) though. By means of perspective.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good thing gun free zones are clearly marked and advertised.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

In this day and age, the terrorists have all the advantages.....ESPECIALLY if they are quite willing to give up their lives.

Our government knows this. They know they are endangering us. Yet they continue to make war against the terrorists.

Why?

Because our government (our politicians) are absolutely addicted to the money they get (President OBomber included) from the super rich who profit from this ETERNAL war.

This is why the MEDIA (owned by those same super rich) continues to ramp up the hate, rage and aggressiveness hour by hour......to get us to support the eternal war.

Some will deny this, but they are simply willfully or naturally nescient.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone and everyone in danger?
Not really. I think my wife and I will be fine, since we avoid cities unless absolutely necessary.
Here is our hometown, actually we live out in the boondocks.
Okefenokee Chamber of Commerce and Folkston Charlton County Economic Development Authority
Where Main Street is 3 blocks long.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

That may be true for you, Paddy, but most of us go to a shopping center or a Wal-Mart fairly often.

And even in rural areas.......these are the targets of the future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> That may be true for you, Paddy, but most of us go to a shopping center or a Wal-Mart fairly often.
> 
> And even in rural areas.......these are the targets of the future.


If they get down to blowing up Dollar Generals then we'll be more alert.
My one worry is commuting 5 days a week into the warehouse district on the edge of the ghetto of the murder capitol of Florida (Jacksonville). :arrow:
10 more months and I'm retiring to the farm.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, we are truly lucky......we who live in the more rural areas and can stay away from the most popular soft targets.

But those terrorists are changing their methods constantly and I've been waiting for the first attack in a rural area (a rural church, for example) where it would be totally unexpected.

I suspect strongly that it will come to that at some point.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Good thing gun free zones are clearly marked and advertised.


Why do you think the northeast, particularly NYC is so popular?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> Why do you think the northeast, particularly NYC is so popular?


Very large population confined to a relatively small area.
A target rich environment.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> In this day and age, the terrorists have all the advantages.....ESPECIALLY if they are quite willing to give up their lives.
> 
> Our government knows this. They know they are endangering us. Yet they continue to make war against the terrorists.
> 
> ...


Maybe us common folk should pool our money and liter their desert with leaflets that say something like "Dear Terrorists, The Super wealthy in America are the ones you really want. Go after them and you cut off the head of the snake. Here are all the places they can be found".


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Past 30 year chance of being killed in the US by terrorism .044 per 100000 people per year, and it's basically zero if don't live in NYC.
Terrorism isn't a threat until you consider that people will burn their own constitution to feel safer. If you don't live in NYC your odds of being killed by lightning far outweigh terrorism.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

One big massacre in Podunk could change the odds.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> One big massacre in Podunk could change the odds.


Yes, and if aliens land and shoot 50 people with ray-guns during the Cubs home opener this spring, the chances of death-by-alien-death-ray will be higher as well... that doesn't mean Cubs fans should avoid opening day in fear of little green men from Pluto.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

First of all, terrorists want publicity. The larger more densely populated areas provide hysteria (the unprepared), gunfree zones (numb nut libtards) and others in the general poulation that look and behave like them (cover and concelment) as well as a hugh media presence ( why kill and maime of no one knows about it?). An area with nothing but a weekly paper and a single fm station does not a juicy target make (It is fly over territory to be basically ignored). Just my opinion.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Schools--- children are most prescoius to everyone.
An attack on school/s would really be a major attack.
There are schools everywhere--
See the Russian attack on schools a few years ago----


----------



## luminaughty (Dec 16, 2014)

Since when did terrorists NOT prefer "soft targets"? Seems to me the vast majority of all terrorist attacks are against people who will offer little to no resistance. Off the topic but yesterday while I was in wal mart there were what appeared to be two middle eastern men walking around with a old laptop and punching in information but they would never open it when someone was close enough to see the screen.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Regardless of where you live, this is a good reason to ensure that you carry or have access to a weapon if your state/locality allows it. I don't think I'd be the next Bruce Willis in Die Hard, but a handgun could mean the difference from being caught in a Wal-Mart, and fighting your way out of the building. 

These reports, as well as a recent experience here, has me seriously considering building and keep an AR "pistol" in my vehicle. If needed, that could help even the odds against some of these Jihadists, even if they are armed with rifles. 

Moral of the story, we can't stop these guys from trying to attack soft targets. The most we can do is to do our best to make those soft targets as hardened as possible. The Israelis have dealt with this kind of shit for decades. Surely America can deal with it at least as well.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The answer? Make sure you, and everyone around you, is a hard target.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The true definition of terrorism is the willingness and ability to strike ANYWHERE, even rural. It would show Americans that no location is safe and you can be reached anywhere in the country. Any strike in the U.S. will be big news. Just imagine them hitting a rural school, or courthouse or Wally's.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I agree, I feel terrorists want shock and awe available in the metro areas.
Hope I'm right.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> In this day and age, the terrorists have all the advantages.....ESPECIALLY if they are quite willing to give up their lives.
> 
> Our government knows this. They know they are endangering us. Yet they continue to make war against the terrorists.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what kind of kool aid you have been drinking, . . . but you are certainly blissfully ignorant of the true nature of things going on.

The terrorists are 99.44% muslims, mohammedans, Islams, . . . whatever moniker you want to put on that piece of slime that was conjured up some 1400 years ago.

The could not care less about the banker, . . . the oil sheik, . . . or anything else other than their beloved Mohammed and the 72 virgins he promised them.

The big cats in THEIR game are the ones calling all the shots, . . . putting out the videos, . . . egging on the peons and peasants, . . . arming them with AK's and RPG's, . . . and you can start with the chief imam in Iran, . . . and work your way down from there.

If and when someone in the Western world finally decides that there has been ENOUGH, . . . and unleashes the dogs, . . . we'll see a major decrease in terrorism.

Until then we have to put up with it, . . . and the apologists, . . . willing to kow-tow and apologize for trespassing on and offending the sacred sand of the oil fields.

I wish you well in your bonds, . . . perhaps your masters will be good to you.

Personally, . . . a heart attack, . . . stroke, . . . or even a quick bout with cancer is my preferred means of exit to this world, . . . but just below those, . . . if it comes to that, . . . I hope to be beaten to death with my empty weapon, . . . in a pile of empty brass, . . . having fought them to the end.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

